# Jones Flagship...is this board right for me??



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If you pick one that isn't too long and wide, you'll manage. You don't have to be an expert to ride it, but you need to be an expert to ride what it's really meant for. There are boards that are more fun, and there are boards that carve better. You can enjoy turns on groomers and in powder, but chances are you'll be sideslipping alot at lower speeds. To have fun straightlining this board you really need to let go and drop it into some bumpy terrain, it doesn't bend easily. That should give you an idea about turns.


----------



## pcv1 (Jan 5, 2019)

I think there's a lot of boards that will fit your needs. I haven't ridden Jones Flagship, so I can't comment on that one. But I really can recommend the Nitro Woodcarver for what you describe. It's a super fun ride that you also can ride aggressively. Check it out. Designed for "grown ups" that wants to cruise, turn and carve . It's great between bumps or just ride straight over it with speed and stability. Edge hold is great on hard/icy snow, and it's good in powder too. Turning and carving are it's speciality! It's a board that just makes you smile riding it.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

If you've got strong legs, decent knees, like to charge hard pretty much all the time, don't spend a ton of time in trees or moguls you'll probably like it. If you want to spend a good amount of time riding trees, moguls or relaxed cruising it's probably not the one.


----------



## siversurfer (Mar 23, 2019)

pcv1 said:


> I think there's a lot of boards that will fit your needs. I haven't ridden Jones Flagship, so I can't comment on that one. But I really can recommend the Nitro Woodcarver for what you describe. It's a super fun ride that you also can ride aggressively. Check it out. Designed for "grown ups" that wants to cruise, turn and carve . It's great between bumps or just ride straight over it with speed and stability. Edge hold is great on hard/icy snow, and it's good in powder too. Turning and carving are it's speciality! It's a board that just makes you smile riding it.


Cheers pcv1. I've been checking top freeride boards reviews and haven't come across the Woodcarver...but I checked it out on thegoodride and it looks a great option. Thanks.
It's not on their goodride favourites yet but the reviewer thinks it's a contender and bought one himself. So all looks good.
Looks like it has a deep sidecut and carves sharp - can you also point it down and bomb it with longer s shape turns? - I sometimes need to if my skier pals bomb it down (but nowadays only bomb it on groomed confident snow as I'm now 56 - still fit and committed but not keen to take any stupid risks...)


----------



## siversurfer (Mar 23, 2019)

Cheers Rip154. I thought it might be a decent carver and fun to turn but maybe not. 

Looking around reviews I'm also checking out the Mullair and Pick Your Line (though I can't find a 156 for sale anywhere - only 159 but I'm 5'7" and 150lbs so maybe too long). And just checked out Nitro Woodcarver on pcv1 recommendation - looks a good option.


----------



## siversurfer (Mar 23, 2019)

taco tuesday said:


> If you've got strong legs, decent knees, like to charge hard pretty much all the time, don't spend a ton of time in trees or moguls you'll probably like it. If you want to spend a good amount of time riding trees, moguls or relaxed cruising it's probably not the one.


Cheers Taco Tuesday. My legs and knees are good and I like to charge...but not all the time! Now 56 yrs so will bomb it only on groomed confident snow (and to catch up with my skier pals if I need to!). I also like to cruise (fairly fast) and enjoy my turns...

Also looking at Mullair, Pick Your Line (though impossible to find my size 156), and now Nitro Woodcarver. Any experience of these?


----------



## siversurfer (Mar 23, 2019)

pcv1 said:


> I think there's a lot of boards that will fit your needs. I haven't ridden Jones Flagship, so I can't comment on that one. But I really can recommend the Nitro Woodcarver for what you describe. It's a super fun ride that you also can ride aggressively. Check it out. Designed for "grown ups" that wants to cruise, turn and carve . It's great between bumps or just ride straight over it with speed and stability. Edge hold is great on hard/icy snow, and it's good in powder too. Turning and carving are it's speciality! It's a board that just makes you smile riding it.


Hey pcv1. Started widening my search and looking at boards similar to the Woodcarver. The Gnu Mullair looks similar and gets great reviews. Are you familiar with it too?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

siversurfer said:


> Cheers Taco Tuesday. My legs and knees are good and I like to charge...but not all the time! Now 56 yrs so will bomb it only on groomed confident snow (and to catch up with my skier pals if I need to!). I also like to cruise (fairly fast) and enjoy my turns...
> 
> Also looking at Mullair, Pick Your Line (though impossible to find my size 156), and now Nitro Woodcarver. Any experience of these?


I have a PYL (2017, I think). I also ride a Heritage, Chairman, and Proto, and I think the PYL is my best board. Edge hold is significantly superior in half-decent conditions (nothing is great in icy conditions) and although I think my Proto turns more quickly, it's not a huge gap and could be partly because the Proto is a little shorter.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I own a Mullair in 159W and I love it for resort riding that doesn't include lots of park or switch riding. I bring it instead of my Mod for the days when I might see a bit of powder but I want to ride groomers too, or when I am with a group of people who want to ride the whole mountain and I don't know what the conditions will be. I love the stiffer flex, sidecut, and profile on it.

There are so many other boards in the "all mountain that's also good in powder" category that I'd like just as much but I'm really happy with this one.


----------



## kki000 (Jan 24, 2018)

get yourself to whistler, they have almost all boards listed in this thread .

Ive been riding a 2015 flight attendant, last year at whistler, test rode gnu mullair and the jones flagship.(plus abunch of others)

From the type of riding you listed, you want the flagship.

It rides lighter than it is and is great in the wide open.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Im a begintermediate rider. Had a Jones FS for about a week & exchanged it for the '17 Jones Explorer. 

I was 56 when I bought the FS for riding here in norrhern MI. It's a really stiff board and an awesome board if you're going balls out on steep stuff. (..not a lot of that in MI.)

However, It is *not* a cruiser. If you need _perfect_ conditions to be comfy with charging hard? I don't think the FS would be to your liking. As soon as you slow down on that board it becomes a real bear to wrangle. 

The Explorer otoh, has the same cam-rock profile. (The camber on the Explorer is a little less aggressive than on the FS.) It is less stiff & plank like, and is fun and fast on just about anything. 

I've ridden mine out west at 12+k vert and Ive ridden it in tiny MI resorts @ 300ft of vert. It' waa fun to ride in both environments. On perfect groomers or hardpack pow? It's a stable, hard charging missile! But it doesn't _require_ speed and steep to ride or perform. I love mine!

Something to consider if you're into the Jones line of boards. :shrug:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

siversurfer said:


> Hi,
> 
> After 12 years on my trusty Rome Anthem (which I love and is super fast) I think it's time to check out a new board that does roughly the same but that hopefully is fun and improves my boarding.
> 
> ...






kki000 said:


> From the type of riding you listed, you want the flagship.


Disagree. 
Only for _parts_ of the type of riding. For other parts, it's the wrong one. There are better suited boards out there to cover all.



chomps1211 said:


> However, It is *not* a cruiser. If you need _perfect_ conditions to be comfy with charging hard? I don't think the FS would be to your liking.


Agree.

OP, it doesn't sound as if the Flag is exactly what you're looking for. IMO, it's a quiver board. Great in the morning, when pow/groomers/legs are fresh, but nothing for the cruising afternoons.

I've been riding a Flag since many years, love it for a specific type of riding, but it's not all mtn all day. It completely lacks cruising capacity. It's torsionally stiff and doesn't turn easily at slow speed. It won't bend around moguls.


----------



## siversurfer (Mar 23, 2019)

neni said:


> Disagree.
> Only for _parts_ of the type of riding. For other parts, it's the wrong one. There are better suited boards out there to cover all.
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers neni. The feedback is great and I'm going off the Flagship as I like to bomb on groomed pistes but I also like to cruise and enjoy my carves/turns...smiling all the way!

So for my type of riding, looks like I've narrowed my choices to Yes PYL, Nitro Woodcarver and maybe Gnu Mullair.

Any thoughts?

I'm keen on the PYL but can only find a 159 board. I'm 5'7" (170cm) and 149lbs (67/68kg) so should probably pick something around 155-158 (my Anthem is 156).

The Woodcarver is available in 155.

TBH I'm now getting confused - tmi and I fly out to Alps on Saturday so pressure is on if I buy now.

Any advice on PYL 159 vs Woodcarver 155 for me...to clear up the growing fog in my head!!


----------



## siversurfer (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks for all the great feedback.

So...based on what I've read I'm going off the Flagship as I like to bomb on lovely groomed pistes but not all day and I also like to cruise and enjoy my carves/turns...smiling all the way!

So for my type of riding, looks like I've narrowed my choices to Yes PYL, Nitro Woodcarver and maybe Gnu Mullair.

Any final thoughts?

I'm keen on the PYL but can only find a 159 board. I'm 5'7" (170cm) and 149lbs (67/68kg) so should probably pick something around 155-158 (my Anthem is 156).

The Woodcarver is available in 155.

TBH I'm now getting confused - tmi and I fly out to Alps on Saturday so pressure is on if I buy now.

Would appreciate any final thoughts on PYL 159 vs Woodcarver 155 for me...to clear up the growing fog in my head!!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

So I have an old PYL and I love it. Yes it begs to be pushed hard but it's also fine just cruising - even messing around with switch and butters is possible. It may be a notch below the Flag in terms of overall aggressiveness but honestly I can't find it's upper limits. My GPS watch regularly clocks me at 60mph+, now I'm not saying it's super accurate but for sure I'm travelling at speed. I spent a week in St Anton earlier this year with some decent skiers. The snow was good but in a busy resort that means bumps and chop as much as powder and smooth pistes. On anything but morning groomers my mates just couldn't keep up.

I've been looking at replacements for some time now. In the Nitro line the Mountain has caught my eye, it's seems closer the the PYL than the Wood Carver does. 


Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh and the 157 Mountain looks perfect for your weight. If you're in the UK Absolute Snow has them on sale for a ridiculously good deal.

Disclaimer: I haven't ridden the Mountain and finding reviews is difficult. I saw a guy in St Anton on one and grilled him pretty hard. He said it was great but I didn't see him ride. 

Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## pcv1 (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm not familiar with the Gnu Mullair, but I've read good reviews about it.

I think you have narrowed down your choices to two great alternatives, siversurfer. The PYL and the Woodcarver are both top choises, IMO. The Woodcarver will be a little more playful/loose at slower speeds than the PYL, also a bit more manoeuvrable as it is shorter, but not by much. I think the Woodcarver would be a little step down in aggressiveness from the PYL, if that's what you want. (PYL also less aggressive than the Flagship.) I find my 163 surprisingly manoeuvrable taken the length (163) in account. It is also a board you can ride aggressively at high speeds as mentioned earlier. It does big line turns and small radius turns really, really excellent. 

I'm 6'2" (188 cm), 180 lbs (81 kg) and ride the 163 Woodcarver. My brother rides PYL 165 (he's 190 lbs), I'm on my Woodcarver. We're both smiling while riding !

Maybe it's down to what size you prefer now, 159 (PYL) vs 155 (Woodcarver). (Or Nitro Mountain 157?, which would be closer to the PYL than the Woodcarver)

Good luck! Tell us what you decide .


----------



## siversurfer (Mar 23, 2019)

pcv1 said:


> I'm not familiar with the Gnu Mullair, but I've read good reviews about it.
> 
> I think you have narrowed down your choices to two great alternatives, siversurfer. The PYL and the Woodcarver are both top choises, IMO. The Woodcarver will be a little more playful/loose at slower speeds than the PYL, also a bit more manoeuvrable as it is shorter, but not by much. I think the Woodcarver would be a little step down in aggressiveness from the PYL, if that's what you want. (PYL also less aggressive than the Flagship.) I find my 163 surprisingly manoeuvrable taken the length (163) in account. It is also a board you can ride aggressively at high speeds as mentioned earlier. It does big line turns and small radius turns really, really excellent.
> 
> ...


Hey pcv1, just to let you know I just bought the Woodcarver 155! Never came across this board until you mentioned it and I started to look at reviews. Looks perfect for what I want (more turney and carvey than the PYL and in my correct size too). 
Thanks for the help! (and I also got almost 40% off...arriving tomorrow and will be tested in Meribel next week 

PS will also hire the Gnu Mullair to try as it sounds great too...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

siversurfer said:


> Hey pcv1, just to let you know I just bought the Woodcarver 155! Never came across this board until you mentioned it and I started to look at reviews. Looks perfect for what I want (more turney and carvey than the PYL and in my correct size too).
> Thanks for the help! (and I also got almost 40% off...arriving tomorrow and will be tested in Meribel next week
> 
> PS will also hire the Gnu Mullair to try as it sounds great too...


That makes me soooooooo jealous. New board... and Meribel, a really nice place. I rode my first snowboard there back in the early 90s 

Have fun!


----------

